
Chirpss – Hear and see people visiting or leaving your website - techmarch
http://chirpss.com/
======
latexr
“Chirp chirp” is the common onomatopoeia for cricket sounds, i.e. nobody is
there. So it’s funny to me that “chirpss” is used as the name of a product
that announces when someone visits your website. You have literal chirps when
someone is there, and figurative chirps when no one is.

------
teddyh
This is known as “Calm Technology”, as first defined in “ _Designing Calm
Technology_ ” by Mark Weiser and John Seely Brown in 1995:
[http://www.ubiq.com/hypertext/weiser/calmtech/calmtech.htm](http://www.ubiq.com/hypertext/weiser/calmtech/calmtech.htm)

~~~
trevyn
_”Placed in an unused corner of a hallway, the long string is visible and
audible from many offices without being obtrusive.”_

Ahhhhh must have been nice to live in 1995! :-)

------
superkuh
Since I host my own website this is really easy. Here's how I did it in 2006,

tailbeep -f /var/log/thttpd.log -t /dev/tty1 -F 3000 -M 100 -s GET

But it's obvious how to adapt this to my modern nginx setup. You can get
tailbeep at [https://soomka.com/tailbeep](https://soomka.com/tailbeep)

------
boffinism
I hear some guys at Google added this for Google.com for a joke. They're deaf,
and in Arkham asylum now.

------
sbussard
It's the perfect excuse to get you to give up your analytics data to a third
party

~~~
bastawhiz
It's a bookmarklet, so you can see the code. It doesn't send any data
anywhere.

~~~
a3_nm
Apparently you can only use it with Google Analytics, so it is indeed
encouraging you to give up your analytics data to a third party. :)

~~~
freehunter
Assuming you're not already doing that.

~~~
kingofpandora
I'm not and I won't.

------
dustingetz
Here is the code of the bookmarklet
[https://gist.github.com/dustingetz/000c3d048bc5ed0c3f7650ac6...](https://gist.github.com/dustingetz/000c3d048bc5ed0c3f7650ac698125c0)

------
hk__2
Similar: [https://askmike.org/articles/ring-a-bell-when-someone-
visits...](https://askmike.org/articles/ring-a-bell-when-someone-visits-your-
website/)

There’s also a Chrome extension [1] and a website [2] for the same purpose.

[1]: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/startup-bell-
doorb...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/startup-bell-doorbell-
for/pbjbgplnnelkehhpnlcfolhgdimmlehd)

[2]: [http://bellbot.com/](http://bellbot.com/)

------
bdcravens
If you use a product like SalesIQ it creates noise in the dashboard as users
enter and leave (and hit interim targets you define)

------
JakeWesorick
Lol maybe for your personal website otherwise its going to be the most
annoying thing in the world.

~~~
jjeaff
Every company got its start at some point.

------
slazaro
I like the fact that it's temporary and doesn't require any modifications on
the website, nor does it need any kind of server code, just a js bookmarklet
you execute on your analytics page.

------
lostmsu
TL;DR; script for Google Analytics, that chirps when people enter/leave your
site.

------
nightcracker
This isn't healthy.

------
Moter8
Not sure why this is #1 on HN, or why it was developed?

~~~
taneq
Because this is largely a webdev community, and who doesn't love instant
notifications that someone's paid attention to you?

~~~
Tarq0n
At the very least people shouldn't upvote posts with non-descriptive titles.

------
driverdan
Why? We already have too many alerts interrupting our lives. The best thing
you can do is have fewer alerts, not more.

~~~
jjeaff
It's fun. Especially when you are first starting out.

------
sidcool
The URL has ref=producthunt.

~~~
raldi
What does that mean?

~~~
stochastic_monk
It means that this link is misinforming chirpss that we were referred
(“refered”) by producthunt.

~~~
libria
Is that not accurate assuming the OP is from or was referred by producthunt?

~~~
stochastic_monk
The OP was, but I was referred by news.ycombinator.com.

~~~
JimDabell
Sure, but they are for measuring the effectiveness of marketing channels, not
simply the direct referrer. They can discover the direct referrer through HTTP
headers. If a marketer promotes something on Product Hunt, then somebody on
Product Hunt submits it here, then you follow the link from here, it means the
marketing channel that reached you was Product Hunt. It gives marketers better
information in aggregate about which marketing channels are most effective.

~~~
stochastic_monk
I’m glad to understand that, though it doesn’t make me any more inclined to
add any extra metadata to my web traffic.

